
Ask HN: Review my startup - hammadnasir
A service using which you can get your essays, articles, blogs etc proofread for as low as $3.
Checkout the website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;theproofreaders
======
mtmail
There's nothing to review really? It's 3 sentences of text and a link to an
email address.

~~~
hammadnasir
what about the idea behind it, mtmail?

~~~
mtmail
Doesn't strike me as any more valuable than 100s of other offers.
[https://www.fiverr.com/categories/writing-
translation/proofr...](https://www.fiverr.com/categories/writing-
translation/proofreading-editing)

